# SMOK TFV8 Cloud Beast Tank (RBA REPLACEMENT NEEDED)



## Eequinox (2/1/17)

Hi guys 

A co-worker damaged his rba for his Cloud beast tank and needs a replacement would the 
SMOK TFV8 Baby RBA Deck fit in it or is it smaller as the name suggests 

Either way who has stock of a replacement he is using the prebuilt coils that came in the box so its only a matter of time before he needs to get a replacement 

Thanks


----------



## Dubz (2/1/17)

http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-cloud-beast-rba
https://vapehyper.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-rba-deck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (3/1/17)

Dubz said:


> http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-cloud-beast-rba
> https://vapehyper.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-rba-deck


awesome thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (3/1/17)

Eequinox said:


> awesome thank you


picked the rba up at Vapehyper thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

